# Magia General > Discusión general sobre ilusionismo >  Como hacerte tu propia varita magica.

## elmagobarreda

Aqui hos dejo un articulo que encontre por internet de como hacerte una varita magica. Espero que hos guste ami me encanto, en cuanto pueda me hago una.   :P 

Estas instrucciones tal vez se vean complicadas, pero esta varita es un modelo muy fácil de hacer. Hacer magia nunca fue tan fácil.

1. Pegar una tira de cinta de doble cara diagonalmente a trabes de una hoja de papel tipo A4

2. Diagonalmente rodar la hoja de papel - hasta donde esta la cinta - permitiendo un final poco apretado.

3. Utiliza una pistola de pegamento en el pedazo de papel restante.

4. Enrollalo sin apretar y déjalo secar por 30 minutos.

5. Ajustar los lados extremos rectos.

6. Usar una pistola de pegamento para llenar cada extremo (uno a la vez).

7. Usar la pistola de pegamento para darle forma a la varita. Levántala por 1 minuto en lo que se seca.

8. Rociar la varita con un aerosol para sellar el papel.

9. Pinta la varita con un color base de tu gusto. Usa pintura acrílica.

10. Cuando la pintura base este seca, usa pintura para dar sombra a todas las esquinas.

11. Limpiar la pintura con un trapo húmedo sobre la pintura obscura.

12. Usa pintura o marcador color dorado para remarcar las marcas que hiciste con la pistola de pegamento para que se vea bonito.



Y aqui teneis algunos diseños :


Espero que hos alla gustado mucho, y ha hacer varitas se a dicho.

----------


## sisly

Bien, una nuevo edicion de BricoMagia, jeje
Si alguien lo hace que cuelgue alguna foto  :Wink:

----------


## letang

¿A alguien le pega esta varita con su look (vestimenta, estilo...) habitual?

PD: Esos "os" con H son matadores...

----------


## elmagobarreda

Perdon... ya sabia yo que me equivocaba en algo, pero me parecia correcto... Lo de la varita se puede usar para hacer un espectaculo para niños, la puedes personalizar a tu gusto asi que puedes hacerla muy seria, de modo que no sea tan infantil, yo me are una marron-plateada, o negra-plateada. Saludos.

----------


## letang

Sé que hay gente que lleva atuendos "estrafalarios".
Por ejemplo, la mujer de Ignoto hace un personaje de bruja al que le pegaría mucho una varita de este tipo. O conozco otros magos que llevan estética oscura y podría pegarles.

Era sólo un comentario para tener en cuenta que los elementos que usemos tendrán que estar acorde a nuestro estilo. Que siempre se puede sacar algún objeto extraño explicando su procedencia (inventada) y el por qué lo usamos, pero si queremos tenerlo como objeto habitual, mejor crearnos algo acorde a nuestra imagen.

A mi, de primeras, ni siquiera me pega llevar varita.

También puedes quitarle la tinta a un boli bic y ponérsela a una varita de estas y te haces un boli chulo.  :Wink1:

----------


## elmagobarreda

Hombre, por ejemplo si haces juegos de cartomagia no necesitas varita... Para numismagia tampoco... Y menos en mentalismo... pero para hacer magia en un escenario o magia de cerca te podria ir a las mil maravillas. Bueno ami me a gustado, lo he puesto aqui para que lo veais y opineis (como estamos haciendo haora), yo me la are y cuando me la haga pues colgare una foto  :D . Tambien puede servir de decoracion, puedes hacerte 5 y emarcarlas o algo por el estilo, colgarlas por casa...
Saludos.

----------


## Prinz

La verdad es que son muy bonitas :D Es evidente que no sirven para cartomagia (o quizás si) pero para escenario o magia infantil...puede servir :D

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

> ¿A alguien le pega esta varita con su look (vestimenta, estilo...) habitual?
> 
> PD: Esos "os" con H son matadores...


A Luis García  :Wink1: 

Mu chulas las varitas, aunque si me hago algún día alguna, supongo que será solo para decorar

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

habia un juego en el canuto...  ya no me acuerdo del nombre en que abrias una cinta hacia arriba y con un pendulo o con un palo, encontrabas su carta, podria ser util, asi que lo de que para cartomagia no hace falta varita es un decir....  la varita valdra o no valdra para la presentación, con o sin varita quedara mejor o peor, pero se puede utilizar...

seguro que me hago una...

Buena aportacion barreda....


Salu2

----------


## Mindcraft

Muy buenas las varitas de magia. Alta bricomagia la tuya :P

----------


## elmagobarreda

Recalco, esto me lo he encontrado por internet.

Stuard el juego que tu dices no sera por casualidad el juego de "El Doble Cero" ? Ese juego en mi opinio no vale nada, nunca me a salido ni siguiendo el pie de la laetra el juego. Algunos preguntareis como es que sabes que juego es si no tienes el canuto. Muy sencillo melo dejo un amigo para pegar un vistazo y estuvimos mirando los juegos... pero lo que digo ese juego no vale mucho, incluso te dice que aveces no sale, no se porque lo pusieron... 
Saludos.

----------


## elmagobarreda

A si se me olvidaba, algunos pensais que las varitas que salen en la foto son un poco orteras y no pegan con vuestro look, yo he pensado en una solucion, podeis haceros vuestra varita tradicional, como la que sale en esta foto :

Y asi podriais inventaros vuestra propia historia o cualquier otra cosa.(Aunque si la haces como las de la foto del principio tendreis mejor historia)
Saludos.[/img]

----------


## magicyo

No solo son bonitas, sino que la forma de fabricarlas es muy ingeniosa y poco complicada si lo comparamos con el buen resultado que al final se obtiene.

----------


## elmagobarreda

magicyo, hay te tengo que contradecir en una cosa, poner la cola esa caliente con la pistola, vale facil, pero pintarla  :?  no se no se, parece dificil.

----------


## Stuard_Marshall

> Recalco, esto me lo he encontrado por internet.
> 
> Stuard el juego que tu dices no sera por casualidad el juego de "El Doble Cero" ? Ese juego en mi opinio no vale nada, nunca me a salido ni siguiendo el pie de la laetra el juego. Algunos preguntareis como es que sabes que juego es si no tienes el canuto. Muy sencillo melo dejo un amigo para pegar un vistazo y estuvimos mirando los juegos... pero lo que digo ese juego no vale mucho, incluso te dice que aveces no sale, no se porque lo pusieron... 
> Saludos.


creo que si que es el del doble cero y nunca me ha dado problemas....
pero que a lo que me referia es que la varite ira o no ira dependiendo de la presentacion que le des

----------


## elmagobarreda

Hombre ya, dependiendo de que juego pues ira o no ira. :D

----------


## elmagobarreda

Debo decir una cosa que me contradice, el juego de "El Doble Cero" ya me sale y esta muy bien. Otra cosa (que no me contradice) es que ya he hecho una varita y aqui os dejo una foto. 

 

Ami me gusta bastante para ser la primera, pensaba que quedaria mal nada mas poner la cola caliente pero no quedo muy chula, mide unos 18 cm. Saludos.

----------


## Andrew

Pues yo acabo de imprimir las instrucciones para fabricarla y se las he pasado a mi novia (que es profesora de plástica...) a ver si me trae una papa-noel...

ya os pasaré fotos yo también...

Felicidades Barreda, te ha quedado muy bien (para ser la primera, como tu has dicho...) je je

----------


## elmagobarreda

Gracias Andrew, pues si para ser la primera me a quedado bien, no e querido jugar mucho con los colores, pero la proxima vez la are mas chula y con mas colorido, jeje. Saludos.

----------


## Juan Suricalday

No había visto este hilo y me ha gustado la idea de hacer la varita de esa forma. Voy a hacer varias y las utilizaré en mi espectáculo sobre Harry Potter (yo sigo haciendo publicidad: http://www.magiapotagia.com/about16733.html). Iba a utilizar la varita clásica, pero este estilo es más apropiado. Gracias por la idea, mago Barreda.

Un saludo.

----------


## Franmanzaneda

Por un par de euros (o creo que no llegaba ni siquiera a eso) me compré el primer fascículo de la colección de ajedrez de Harry Potter. Te regalaban una varita muy, muy, muy parecida a una de las que has puesto antes, pero mucho mejor fabricada. Incluso tiene un imán en la punta para atraer objetos. Repito, no me costó más de dos euros. Quizá lo difícil sea encontrar ahora el primer número de la colección...

Saludos!

----------


## ignoto

¿No vale una rama de árbol?
Da menos faena y parece "talmente" una varita de mago.

----------


## Juan Suricalday

Ya la tengo, Fran. ¡¡¡Miento!!! Tengo dos (una por hijo). Pero como necesito una varita que, de la nada, crea confeti, me tendré que hacer por lo menos esa.

Un saludo.

----------


## Ghod

> ¿No vale una rama de árbol?
> Da menos faena y parece "talmente" una varita de mago.


Siempre y cuando sea de Peral mágico, si! (era peral mágico, el del Mundodisco?)

----------


## letang

Tiene que ser de un árbol milenario al que le cayó un rallo.

Ay ese maletín de Magic Andreu, que recuerdos....  :Wink1:

----------


## vulcano

Pero el arbol tenia que haber sido abonado con cacastrufas de avastruz  hipocondriaco enano. Si no no tiene poderes magicos y solo vale para rascarse o sacarle el ojo al vecino. :twisted:   :Oops:

----------


## Vladisephi

molan las varitas ^__^ ademas, si le las puedes regalar despues de hacer tus rutinas.... es algo que se hace con una hoja de papel y poco mas  :Smile1:  me parece algo chulo ^__^

----------


## Mago Manè

Pues a mi me han gustado, por supuesto deben ser coherentes con tu estilo, pero una buena presentacion es muy flexible.Puedes hacer varias y al sacar a un niño para que te ayude darsela para que te ayude e incluso regalarsela. Despues puedes sacar a una adulta y regalarle otra varita pero que se pueda desplegar y aparezca un numero de telefono apuntado , la miras y haces el gesto del telefono con la mano en la oreja mientras mueves los labios de froma exagerada diciendo LLAMAME.  

Y como eso mil cosas mas...

 :twisted:

----------


## magikko

Estan geniales. ¿Por que no darlas de premio a los niños que participen en los juegos?

----------


## magoalejandro

una cosa, los aerosoles no son toxicos en el interior de una casa?
yo voy a hacer una, pero la voy a sellar con cola.
muy bueno

----------


## israelpeña

1.- la antepenultima y la ultima me encantaron..xDD...
2.-en lugar de emplear plumones plata, dorado y eso, por que no decorarlos con silicon de color? venden los...tubos (o como se digan) en las papelerias,..unos traen como escarcha de color dentro..xD..darian un acabado fenomenal.

3.- sellar?...no entendi eso....alguna traduccion a mexicanismo, porfavor..xD

xau xau
copyhocuspocus!

----------


## Valju

Sellar quiere decir "pegar", Unir dos partes. por ejemplo: sellar una ventana es cerrarla. Sellar las condiciones del contrato. ¿se entiende?
Un saludo.

----------

